# Welche DSL Speed Tester gibt es?



## partitionist (22. August 2006)

Hallo leute es gibt bei arcor ein DSL Speed Tester, gibt es noch andere? Wenn ihr welche kennt schreibt sie bitte hin.


----------



## daddz (22. August 2006)

Gib einfach mal bei  "_speed test_" ein.

Dann stößt du auf Seiten, wie z.B. diese hier: http://speedtest.net/.

greetz
daddz


----------



## partitionist (22. August 2006)

Sorry hab vergessen das ich die seite auch hab  
...nochmehr...


----------



## daddz (22. August 2006)

Hast du nun bei Google gesucht?

greetz
daddz


----------



## Maik (22. August 2006)

speed test


----------

